# computer konfi ändern auf XP damit er .doc Dateien akzeptiert



## Iskue (8. September 2016)

moin moin ihr

hab da mal so ein kleines problemchen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja da helfen?

wenn ich von einem Programm (in meinem Fall ein spezielles Gesundheitsmenagment programm) Daten ausdrucken möchte tut er dieses als .doc datei. wenn ich den Befehl drucken geben kommt folgliche meldung: Der Computer wurde so konfiguriert, dass der Befehl 'Print' für '.doc' Dateien nicht akzeptiert werden kann.

Wooo ändere ich das denn das der rechner diesen Befehl nun Akzeptiert?


----------



## Alice (9. September 2016)

Ich habe KEINE Ahnung ob dir das hilft, aber man kann es ja versuchen...

Seit Vista ist automatisch der "Microsoft XPS Document Writer" installiert (unter Drucker zu finden).

Versuch das mal zu installieren:
https://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/windows/desktop/dd145058(v=vs.85).aspx

Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------

